# book cliffs deer



## ACHY (Oct 18, 2007)

A few pictures of deer I've seen in the book cliffs recently. Enjoy.

[attachment=0:31c2smto]deer1.JPG[/attachment:31c2smto]

Same deer
[attachment=1:31c2smto]deer2.JPG[/attachment:31c2smto]

[attachment=2:31c2smto]deer3.JPG[/attachment:31c2smto]

I took 2nd place in the animals category of a local photo contest with this one:
[attachment=3:31c2smto]deer4.JPG[/attachment:31c2smto]

[attachment=4:31c2smto]deer5.JPG[/attachment:31c2smto]

[attachment=5:31c2smto]deer6.JPG[/attachment:31c2smto]

It's a 5x5 with a forked brow tine on one side. Monster, huh?
[attachment=6:31c2smto]deer7.JPG[/attachment:31c2smto]

Typical book cliffs 3-pointer.
[attachment=7:31c2smto]deer8.JPG[/attachment:31c2smto]

This is actually a Diamond Mtn. deer, but I like the photo so I included it.
[attachment=8:31c2smto]deer9.JPG[/attachment:31c2smto]


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Great pics. That Diamond Mountain buck is my favorite. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Great pictures- I thought he just had 1 eye though ? J/k


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Packfish said:


> Great pictures- I thought he just had 1 eye though ? J/k


Oh dear lord noooooo! *-HELP!-*


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice looking photos. I like the buck in the yellow grass standing broadside with the ears pointing towards you. All are great looking photos.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

GREAT PICTURES.. I'am glad I'am not the only one who loves the Books.. Just a great place to loose youself,,


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

great pics there. thanks for sharing them. those are soem nice deer for shure.


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

Those are some great shot nice job.

I've always wanted to get out there.

Its pretty rewarding just to get out there you never know what your going to see..

www.moosehollowoutdoors.com


----------

